# VIP222 UHF Remote



## AMD_GAMER (Mar 3, 2008)

I recently upgraded from a 322 SD receiver to the VIP222 with HD. The problem I have is that TV1 must be controlled via IR and has no UHF capability, only TV2 has it. My HDTV and VIP222 are in different rooms and connected with HDMI(already installed). Is there a way to get UHF functionality on TV1. Can I buy a Dish UHF remote for TV1, or will I be required to get a IR extender? If I need an extender, what brands are good? Thanks.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

AMD_GAMER said:


> I recently upgraded from a 322 SD receiver to the VIP222 with HD. The problem I have is that TV1 must be controlled via IR and has no UHF capability, only TV2 has it. My HDTV and VIP222 are in different rooms and connected with HDMI(already installed). Is there a way to get UHF functionality on TV1. Can I buy a Dish UHF remote for TV1, or will I be required to get a IR extender? If I need an extender, what brands are good? Thanks.


Call customer service for a "6.3 UHF pro remote". It works great for UHF for TV1!


----------



## AMD_GAMER (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks. I was hoping I could do that. Basically, I can just program the remote using the following steps:

* Using the original Green Indicator Tab IR remote control at TV1, Press the MENU button on the remote control in SAT mode.

* Select System Setup, Installation, System Info.

* Put the Green UHF Pro Indicator Tab with the black number "1" in the 6.3 Replacement Remote.

* Press record.

* The Primary Remote address field should now say UHF Pro Band A.

* After completion, select Done to exit the System Info screen.


----------

